

#anon member outs himself through Facebook App ID - mjbommar
http://www.michaelbommarito.com/blog/2011/03/13/anon-member-outs-himself-through-facebook-app-id/

======
endtime
I hate to say it, but knowing anon's sense of humor, the fact that this guy is
black raises my estimated post prob that the profile is fake (or an innocent
bystander). And my prior for that was already high.

------
tpr1m
Pretty snarky comment to end on... Since HBGary I'm not sure if it's fair to
call them _all_ bored teenagers. I hope Elo Pro is far from a real identity.

~~~
mjbommar
I probably should have qualified that a bit. Clearly there are some capable
members of #anon, but by design, its membership is fluid, and for the most
part, far from capable of doing anything but following the instructions of
others.

------
adlep
Make sure to lock and patch your email server. Also, do not give your root
passwords to anyone, including a tech support person. Lock domain access to
all of your sites. Analise your contact forms for vulnerabilities. But, I am
sure you've already done all of that....right?

------
bryanh
Elo Pro doesn't sound like a real name...

------
nonanona
seriously guys? You can find his real name, address, phone number, age,
height, arrest record, and mug shot in 10 mins...

if he's in anon, then he's fucked

